

How a side project became an obsession - murtali
https://medium.com/learn-outside-with-tinkergarten/how-a-side-project-became-an-obsession-472bc88cc8d3

======
professionis
interesting how even medium's beautiful layout system can be misused as such
to a typography layout abomination

